
Facebook Buys Location-Based Discovery App Glancee - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/04/facebook-buys-location-based-discovery-app-glancee/
======
pork
These guys are f'in geniuses, and nice guys too. All the best to them.

------
dmishe
While i do see money side of all these acquisitions, and most likely would not
turn down Zuck giving me 1B offer, i'm kind of saddened that the main idea
right now is to make something to sell, not build a company. Where's next
Apple, Microsoft, IBM?

------
Bilderberg12
Mark enough with the vertical integration of mobile users you already have.

Consider acquisitions that add value to your base rather than just concentrate
it further.

When you want unfettered access to the fine dining Relais & Chataeux crowd
consider iPhone app Tip This by Maitre d' Malone.

